

Podcasting patent troll: We tried to drop lawsuit against Adam Carolla - sjtrny
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/07/podcasting-patent-troll-we-tried-to-drop-lawsuit-against-adam-carolla/

======
awalton
They tried to drop the lawsuit because they thought they could go on to fry
bigger fish (television), but unfortunately they tried to step on someone who
snapped on their foot like a bear trap.

Lucky for them they'll probably come away from this accident short a leg and a
patent, but I'm sure they've got a hundred others to go troll someone else
with. At worse, they'll just sell the remaining bulk of the company to another
troll who will just start doing the same thing.

Can we honestly get some patent reform already?

------
byoung2
_According to Personal Audio, they 've lost interest in suing podcasters
because the podcasters—even one of Adam Carolla's size—just don't make enough
money for it to care._

I expected some sort of epiphany, where they realized that being a patent
troll was wrong. I should have known better...

------
morkfromork
DEFENDANT LOTZI DIGITAL, INC.’S ANSWER, DEFENSES AND COUNTERCLAIMS TO
PLAINTIFF’S FIRST AMENDED COMPLAINT

[http://www.dmlp.org/sites/dmlp.org/files/2013-07-10-Lotzi%20...](http://www.dmlp.org/sites/dmlp.org/files/2013-07-10-Lotzi%20Answer.pdf)

